# Old guys brass balls



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK. We are 19 miles offshore, not catching much and this pulls up. A Tracker with a 60 hp Merc on the stern. Guys said they had a limit of gags. We didn't catch crap. 

Now it looks pretty calm in the picture. But it was 2s and 3s and really choppy. Sometimes all we could see was the top of their heads.

Well done, guys. Well done.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

There is one born everyday....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that BB's or lack of brains, you tell me?


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Old dangly brass balls is right. Living on borrowed time anyway. Plus think of the fuel burn on a 60hp.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That is awesome. The bass tracker 20 miles out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are decently deep hull boats....wouldn't go out there on 2's though!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Brass balls for sure.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha I think I seen that same exact boat on the interstate earlier today.lol hey you was prolly looking at hum the same way a lot of boaters look at yak fisherman in the in the gulf. I would do a couple miles in it but not 20. No way


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

And Jason is right they do have a decent v.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, and I think of all the money Ive spent on my setup and have only got a gag limit I think once in my life...


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Do any of ya'll remember that post on PFF about 7-8 years ago, where that guy caught a HUGE sailfish way out there, in about a 14' V-hull TILLER STEER with a 25hp???

There were pics showing the guy sitting on top of the Sailfish Driving, Nose hanging over the bow, body the whole length of the 14' boat.....

KUDOS to the salty dogs.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

A 14 foot long sail??


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> A 14 foot long sail??


 Never considered having to use a flyer on a Sail.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We fish pretty far out from my 20' bay boat and get some strange looks sometimes. It's all about your confidence in your equipment and your decision making ability in iffy conditions.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> We fish pretty far out from my 20' bay boat and get some strange looks sometimes. It's all about your confidence in your equipment and your decision making ability in iffy conditions.


Confidence in your boat is one thing. Ignoring the value of freeboard is another. It takes very little time for the Gulf to go from a lake to sloppy enough to swamp that type of hull.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Those are decently deep hull boats....wouldn't go out there on 2's though!


We go out in 2-3 in a 17ft no problem, but I sure as hell wont go 20 miles out in it....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You all are forgetting one little point about Brass balls. With age comes knowledge, How to foresee the weather, Past history of being there and doing it. Knowing how to handle a boat in unforeseen weather and knowing a boats capability. I've been told many times I was crazy after coming back in with a full box of fish and I guess this statement proves it. I got 60 years on the water and don't intend to quit.:thumbup: My Brass balls have long ago turned to marbles.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sealark said:


> You all are forgetting one little point about Brass balls. With age comes knowledge, How to foresee the weather, Past history of being there and doing it. Knowing how to handle a boat in unforeseen weather and knowing a boats capability. I've been told many times I was crazy after coming back in with a full box of fish and I guess this statement proves it. I got 60 years on the water and don't intend to quit.:thumbup: My Brass balls have long ago turned to marbles.


keep on truck-n Ron!!!!:thumbup:
i have spent many days in the gulf,a lot at the freighter, when i had my 1969 16' seabreeze tri-hull with 2 tanks of gas.put a lot of fish in it.
you had to pick your days well and be ready for a sudden change. i'd still do it today if i had no other way to go, but i sure do love that 31' contender.:thumbup:
been through some hairy sea's but stayed calm, and prayed,made it home to do it again.
then i was young and dumb, now just old and bold!!!!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Lil' Scout said:


> Confidence in your boat is one thing. Ignoring the value of freeboard is another. It takes very little time for the Gulf to go from a lake to sloppy enough to swamp that type of hull.


Agreed, the gulf is unforgiving, however that's where the second part of my post comes in, "decision making"


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I was fishing the edge one day when a aluminum bass boat pulled up. All I could think about was what happens when the weather kicks up. It was probably a 17' Tracker. Conditions were great that day, but I know how fast the gulf can change.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

*Gag limit*

Hear you go guys. 4 Gags. 12 or more under size Jacks and 20 or so Red Snapper


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> Hear you go guys. 4 Gags. 12 or more under size Jacks and 20 or so Red Snapper


Haha, awesome!


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Redtracker said:


> Hear you go guys. 4 Gags. 12 or more under size Jacks and 20 or so Red Snapper


I am one of those olds guys if 50 is old. That but handle the water great


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> Hear you go guys. 4 Gags. 12 or more under size Jacks and 20 or so Red Snapper



Well done guys


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

In the pics I see land: were the gags caught nearshore or offshore? Nice ones for sure!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hah. funny he chimed in. probably took the pics back near the pass. 

we get those looks all the time in the yaks. even harder stares when a 4fter goes over the bow and we keep on goin as it self drains. In SoCal i'd see 16ft skiffs 15-20 miles out looking for paddies.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Got the three biggest gag in the bay and the smallest 8 miles from the pass


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

As I said, brass balls, big fish, and man, it turned nasty later that day. After seeing the gags my wife says we are getting a red boat. Well played guys!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Redtracker said:


> Hear you go guys. 4 Gags. 12 or more under size Jacks and 20 or so Red Snapper


Kick ass!


----------



## doubletake (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice catch on those gags, and I'm glad you made it back in safely. I really prefer a lot of freeboard when I'm offshore, and it makes me feel more comfortable in sloppy seas.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> As I said, brass balls, big fish, and man, it turned nasty later that day. After seeing the gags my wife says we are getting a red boat. Well played guys!


Lol it was a geat day.... I`ll be back out there soon....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Redtracker said:


> Lol it was a geat day.... I`ll be back out there soon....


Once I get my 17 cat's GPS/FF put in, I'll be going out there too!


----------

